# ajman school



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi,

Can you please recommend good school in ajman? 

Also, have any of you enrolled your little one in British International School? Or Bloomington Academy? What minimum age they accept? How much per year? My son will turn 3 this December 2015.

Thanks


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Hassli said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please recommend good school in ajman?
> 
> ...


Anyone?


----------

